# Must haves from Sweet cakes



## Adema (Jun 4, 2011)

I am ordering some Angel , Blueberry, Masculine musk, True Rose and Cool water,, am I missing some favorites? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 4, 2011)

Their Aquolina pink sugar is yummy too!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 4, 2011)

Mango Tea is awesome, and I love their Green Apple, too

IrishLass  

Edited to add their Pomegranate.


----------



## pgnlady (Jun 4, 2011)

I've only tried three scents from there so far but they were all good.

Lime Margarita - Wow smells exactly like one, yum!
OMH - It's good but to me Brambleberries smells just as good and it's cheaper.
Hermes Eau des Merveilles - I don't soap this (too expensive) but in lotions it is very nice.  I personally didn't see what the big deal was with it, but a couple friends that have smelled it thought it was the bee's knees.

It's not much but that's my input


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 5, 2011)

I've used three of their's and love them ...
*Cool Water*
*Christmas Spice* - turns the soap a yummie caramel colour and did speed up a bit, but I had time to do a swirl and add some bits and pieces
*Sandalwood Vanilla*


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 7, 2011)

Hermes Eau Des Merveilles.....incredibly perfect, exquisitely expensive


----------

